
Canada denied me a visitors visa because I am too poor - marcamillion
http://marcgayle.com/the-life-of-a-bootstrapper-canada-denied-me-a
======
byoung2
How long was the proposed stay? If it is a wedding, a few hundred dollars in
the bank for a week or two of travel should be sufficient, but maybe you put 6
months? That would be a red flag as someone looking for work.

As an interesting aside, too much money in the bank is also a red flag. As a
DSO (designated school official) for Kaplan, I used to be in charge of I-20
applications for international students coming to the US to study. One doctor
from Nigeria (listed by USCIS as a high-risk country) who applied and was
rejected provided bank statements showing USD 6.2 million while his mailing
address was a farm in Nigeria.

~~~
marcamillion
I put 20 days and showed them a few thousand dollars over at least 4 - 5 bank
accounts, both here in Jamaica and US banks.

So not sure what happened.

------
WestCoastJustin
I think the main reason is that you applied for a 'Temporary Residents Visa'.
If you're just coming for a wedding in July then why apply to be a temporary
resident?

~~~
marcamillion
That is what they call it.

Their 'visitors visa' is a 'Temporary Residents Visa' - as far as I could
tell.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
I guess it depends on what country you are coming from. Most of the
US/UK/common wealth countries can just use their host country passport and
show up.

~~~
marcamillion
Yeh...I am coming from Jamaica. I have to get a visa to go.

